# Wood & Steel



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

So I picked up a Bergara in 30-06. This is the B14 hunter that has a green synthetic stock. The stock feels good. No issues so far. However, I have always felt a pull towards a more traditional rifle sporting a wood stock. So I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on if I should change the stock out. I am thinking of either doing a walnut stock (more traditional) or possibly a laminate stock to be more weather resistant. My 30-06 was not bought for precision riflemanship. This is strictly a hunting tool. With that being said, 1 moa is minute of Elk anywhere you may go within reasonable distances.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Stay with the stock you have and use themoney you would have spent for more reloading supplies and shooting more. Elk don't care how the rifle looks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it shoots good with the original stock leave it alone. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You already have a stock that's weatherproof, and since the firearm is more utilitarian than showpiece, I'd leave it as is, too. Although I love the walnut furniture, as well, you may end up like Knapper and have to leave it at home for fear of getting a scratch on it.

I have a fancy Remington model 700 that I had to put the Mossy Oak skins on for the same reason. As pretty as it is, nobody would ever know. In fact, I've kicked the idea around of replacing it with synthetic.

But, that would be like chasing our tails, now wouldn't it?

Just wondering if your stock is the adjustable model offered by Bergara.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA !! If you had a look at my BSA 30-06 you'd probably wonder about the owner, not much blue-ing or varnish left on the rifle, super light to carry, kicks like a mule but never misses, have had it for 50 yrs..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL...I just had a talk with the wife about painting her .22-250 today. I said I would buy her one with a pretty wood stock. ????


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

After further review, I will keep it "as is". I have two different scope selections. I have a fixed 4x that is small and lightweight that has a ridiculously clear image and a standard plex reticle, or I have a 4.5-14x 42 scope with a ballistic reticle that I could use. I am in love with the fixed 4x as it is a great scope. But maybe the 42mm objective on the variable power will help with low light transmission. Here is the rifle with my fixed 4x on it. Thoughts?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

With the 06 I would put on more power and leave the low power one for the light rifles.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You may not experience any more light gathering ability with the high-power variable mentioned. Do the math on an "exit pupil" calculation with each. Better yet, take both of them out during twilight at set them up next to each other so that you can switch back and forth. Focus on some fine print or a test chart at a given distance. I'd be surprised if you don't already have access to the means to determine each scope's abilities in any event.

A close friend of mine missed an opportunity at an imperial elk in Colorado when we hunted near Meeker years ago. Messing with the zoom feature, he forgot to put it back to low power (wide view default). The elk was at close range and he never got a shot off. Won't happen with the fixed 4x, but it will happen to countless hunters again this season.

Simplicity has its rewards and there is no perfect answer.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Test Chart


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+1 with what Glen said, I hear about guys having their scope on high power and missing on close encounter's every year, I leave mine on 3 power all the time as I have a good set of bino's to use.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The longest shot I have ever taken on an elk was 200yds across a meadow all the others have been under 100yds. I was thankful I had the extra power on when I needed it. Keeping the power dialed down until you need more is important but having a bit more power when I needed it put that one in the freezer.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to use a 4 power on my #3 ruger and now I have a 2-10 with much longer eye relief.


----------

